# Omni electric steps



## StevieR (May 15, 2005)

I have a set of Omni Step on my motorhome (Bessacarr 425), these usually retract back and a buzzer sounds when I turn on the ignition.
Recently these retract and buzzer function does not work. The step work normally when the main switch is operated but do not retract or the buzzer sound when the ignition of the engine is made. 
Has anyone come across this problem before? I have checked out the wiring diagram on the Omnistor web site and to me it looks like the fault could be with the switch or relay.
Omnistor web site doesn’t mention replacement parts for this switch or relay has anyone replaced these parts?
Does anyone know where the relay and buzzer are on a Bessacarr 425?

Many thanks 

Steven


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*omnistor step buzzer*

the switch for the buzzer on my Pilote is in the step mechanism and is actuated mechanically by the step retracting - it is on if the step is down when the ignition is on, but switches off when the step goes up. Could be simply so filhy under there that it's clogged up - first port of call I would suggest is to clean up & follow the movement. If there's still a problem have the elctrics checked out.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I had the same fault on my Swift Sundance and the relay was burnt out evidently, it was changed under warranty. No idea where it is/was tho'.


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi Steve
I have the same system and have had the same problem on my Eura Mobil.
The problem was that the switch had becombe full of dirt & moisture preventing a good electrical contact.
The fix was easy pulled back the little rubber boot covering the switch on the step mechanism and gave it a clean then filled with grease to keep the moisture out.
All I do is keep it clean and topper up with a film of grease and it works 100% OK

Regards

Ralph


----------



## StevieR (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies
I have checked the motor housing and the switch and they seem to be clean enough, I shorted out the switch and this should tell me that the switch is ok. My problem is now finding the relay and replacing it but I don’t know where it is. If anyone know where it is or know where I can get a replacement please get in touch. I have looked on the Omnistor web pages and have contacted them about this and I am waiting for a reply.
Thanks again please keep them coming
Steven


----------



## StevieR (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for your replies I contacted Omnistor direct and they say that it was a relay problem I have since ordered a new part and I will fit it after I have checked to see if I have an underlying problem.
Many Thanks again
Steve


----------



## 90522 (May 1, 2005)

dont know if this will help but the relay for the step on our van which is a swift sundance 600s, is under the drawer behind the heater. 
I had the same fault when my grandson tried to retract the step while standing on it.
This popped the fuse which is located under the bonnet by the main battery.
Malcolm


----------

